# Speakers for Denon AVR-4520CI



## Alex Wool (Mar 31, 2014)

Speakers for Denon AVR-4520CI... Complete set up room size 18w. X 24 L


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Alex Wool said:


> Speakers for Denon AVR-4520CI... Complete set up room size 18w. X 24 L


Whatever sounds good to you and fits within your budget.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, that receiver with your room size you should be able to use any speaker you like.
Do you have a budget in mind?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Alex Wool said:


> Speakers for Denon AVR-4520CI... Complete set up room size 18w. X 24 L


http://shop.mbquart.com/p/as-s1pb-single/home-audio_alexxa?pp=25

http://shop.mbquart.com/p/as-s1cpb-single/home-audio_alexxa?pp=25

http://shop.mbquart.com/p/as-b1pb-pair?pp=24


----------



## rkeman (Jan 24, 2014)

Alex Wool said:


> Speakers for Denon AVR-4520CI... Complete set up room size 18w. X 24 L


What is the budget? What is the room layout? How loud will the system have to play? What will be the video display and where will it go? Is the room acoustically live, dead or something in between? Any aesthetic issues? DIY or no? ...

Information on these considerations is very important for making specific loudspeaker recommendations. If a floor plan or some photos of the room are available that would be a good start. There are some general guidelines that may help, but much more can be can be done with a little more input from you.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Audition Audition Audition.... If you get stuck (i.e. you love two or more different brands), let us know what they are, perhaps we can give some insight of our own.

Also try to find a dealer that would be willing to let you listen to the speakers IN YOUR ROOM. A speaker will invariably sound different in different rooms as well as where they are placed in a room.

If you need a starting point you can read the reviews in:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...r-evaluation-home-audition-event-results.html

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...0-speaker-evaluation-home-audition-event.html


----------



## Harvdogg (Aug 28, 2013)

You have a few of options. Towers, bookshelf, in-wall, in-ceiling, or a combination of them to complete your 5.1 system or greater. 

Personally I wold go with towers and a large center for your front sound stage. It is also a good idea to keep the surrounds in the same speaker family to avoid pitch differences since different most likely different drivers would be used, as well as different internal crossovers. 

A solid 12" subwoofer should fill your room with plenty of low end.


----------

